# How do I wipe the system clean?



## Gina2026 (Mar 15, 2003)

I have windows 95, and I have a very very old computer. I erased some programs the other day and everything worked fine, now when I start my computer up the monitor stays black, everything is connected the power to the monitor is on, but it just doesn't work. 

I was wandering if there is anything I can do? Could it be where I erased programs, or is the video card bad.

And is there anyway that I can erase everything that is on my computer and reinstall windows 95 to get it back to the factor settings? I heard that I would have to make some kind of disk. I don't know much aobut it. Can someone help?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Is the power light on : on your tower??
Are the fans spinning?

Is video cable plugged in securely to your monitor?


----------



## Gina2026 (Mar 15, 2003)

YEs the power light is on my tower. The fans are running. 

And yes all the cables are in. Everything was working fine the day before when I shut it down.

I'm just at a loss.


----------



## mad-martin (Jul 5, 2002)

try to start with the windows bootdisk and repair windows


----------



## Gingerkiss7 (Mar 8, 2003)

What programs did you erase? Deleted them or uninstalled them? Startup disk is the way to go, if you have one at this point. When you turn the pc on can you hear the hard drive engage as if it's loading programs, if you do try hitting f8 on the keyboard like every 2 secs, after you turn on the pc and see if it intercepts windows and loads windows promt where you can select safe mode. If you can get there you can fix it. But it sounds catastophic.

Ginger


----------



## Gina2026 (Mar 15, 2003)

Well I got the monitor working. Silly on my part *laughs* We'll just leave that alone for now. Thanks for all the replies. 

Now I don't have a startup disk, (to my knowledge) But I want to wipe the system clean. And reinstall Windows95 Any one know how I can do that.?


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

hi if you have not got a start up disk you can make one or you can download it from www. bootdisk.com. do this and get back to us and we will run you through the formatting of your hard drive

good luck


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

oops sorry about the link, here it is again


----------



## Gina2026 (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for the link. But *laughs* I have no idea where to go once I get there.


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

For another link to reformatting instructions see: 
Murph's link 
http://members.cox.net/joemurphy/Startover.htm

Murf has a good tutorial on his site 
PC911 has one

murf: http://personal.picusnet.com/jtmurphy/format.htm 
PC911: http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto/clean1.html

And see: 
Boot Disk Creation Revealed 
with Proper Fdisk and Format Methods 
Based on tips by, and in collaboration with Jaak T. Doom at 
http://www.lurkhere.com/boot600.html

Boot disk site2 
http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Gina2026 (Mar 15, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Gina,

i ran windows 95 (b) for many years on a fairly old machine.
Could you post some details of your machine?

If the hard drive is quite small,
there are various ways of using it to good effect.

If it is a slower machine, some browsers are better than
others, and there are various ways to reduce time
wasting jobs.

John


----------

